
Directed graph traversal, orderings and applications to data-flow analysis - rspivak
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2015/directed-graph-traversal-orderings-and-applications-to-data-flow-analysis/
======
gtrubetskoy
I found that comparing recursive (your examples are all recursive it seems)
and non-recursive traversal code helped me internalize it a great deal, stuff
like depth-first vs breadth-first depending on whether you're using a stack or
a queue.

